# Schutzhund or SAR?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Shouldn't have put it together... I reeeaaaallly want to do Schutzhund with her....

Schutzhund 
Nala vom Kassler Kreuz - YouTube


OR 

SAR
Nala vom Kassler Kreuz - Hunt Drive - YouTube


so many possibilities with that dog but you just can't do it all... :help:


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course you can do it all  

I started Eyra in SchH and then went to SAR. Granted most people I know that are doing both start in SAR/USAR and then add SchH later.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got one in SAR Training. The closest club is two hours from here and I am not sure if they'll accept new members. The other one is four hours away. Then there is the French Ring Club that is just one hour away... most of the time the SchH training interferes with the SAR Team training so I'd have to find a club that has different training hours and trains Sundays instead of Saturdays. But it'd be a shame not to put the SchH1 on her and get her gekoered.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had to make the same choice (before I got either of my male GSDs) and ended up choosing SchH because my job is not conducive to SAR, I'm not able to be on call and leave on a moment's notice. Also, while SchH is expensive and I travel 1.5-2.5hrs each way to train, SAR was even farther and required more $$$ up front to get the right gear.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd say get her into SAR with Indra first. She is young enough to work on getting her BH yourself, then work on the SchH after they are SAR certified. You can devote some serious time to her after SAR certification and put a SchH 1 on her.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, forgot about that little detail. 

Makes me realize how lucky I am being in DC with four SchH clubs less then 1 hours drive from where I live. And 3 really good SAR groups that trains in locations that I for the most part can get to in one hour or less. And the ScHH and SAR groups does not train on the same days.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the other way around might be better because it helps to get her drive channeled. It would be much easier to get her trained in SAR if we'd go for SchH first. Especially if we'd like to do the RH we need Obedience, Directionals etc.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DinoBlue said:


> Sorry, forgot about that little detail.
> 
> Makes me realize how lucky I am being in DC with four SchH clubs less then 1 hours drive from where I live. And 3 really good SAR groups that trains in locations that I for the most part can get to in one hour or less. And the ScHH and SAR groups does not train on the same days.


My brother in Law is a Cop in D.C. and my husband was stationed in Belvoir before he came to Germany. If it wasn't that expensive....


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I would say do SAR first. The SchH obedience can hamper your dogs ranging a bit since the obedience is all about being with you and paying attention to you. I am having that "problem" with my dog, she is into me a little too much.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, that is the big draw back for this area...it's expensive to live here. But if you ever do decide to move down here..well...




Mrs.K said:


> My brother in Law is a Cop in D.C. and my husband was stationed in Belvoir before he came to Germany. If it wasn't that expensive....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DinoBlue said:


> Yes, that is the big draw back for this area...it's expensive to live here. But if you ever do decide to move down here..well...


Hubby would love to be closer to his brother. It's definitely a spot to take into consideration. 
Plus, a two hour drive is not so bad. Four hours is where I draw the line. I've done it a couple of times and decided that it's just not worth it. Too expensive, too stressful and just too much. Two hours isn't ideal but it's "doable" (is that even a word?).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Friend of mine is a long time SAR/FEMA handler. She loves SchH as a foundation for her SAR dogs. I also train on occasion with another FEMA handler (his old dog was one of the WTC dogs) and he is doing SchH and SAR with his young dog (who is a SchH2). I know not all teams allow dogs with any "protection" training so you might want to make sure this is OK with your SAR team.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

SchH is not a problem with my team. It's up to us what we do with the dogs. 

I got to train with a Fema Handler today and boy is that training different. She's doing it for about the same time as I do but she's been hiding for her team for about a year prior. I've learnd a lot from her today. Fema is definitely a totally different standard. 

I like Schutzhund as Foundation too. I don't think you can have a better foundation than that. You've got the obedience, you've got directionals, you already have the bark and hold... and from going to tracking to airscent is easy. As a matter of fact, those search dogs with a Schutzhund background are probably some of the best dogs out there. Some may disagree but we all have our own opinions.


----------

